# 02 hotshot - mobile wifi



## majee (5 Jul 2012)

just wondering if anyone has been using one of these:



we're thinking of quitting out landline and going with one of these. our kids are small so no huge draw on BB yet. looking for any drawbacks people had with it.

ta, majee


----------



## bigjoe_dub (5 Jul 2012)

use the VF one as well.  great also for going away for w/e's with the kids.  never have to worry about hotel bb.


----------



## Boyd (5 Jul 2012)

Tiny data allowance of 5GB per month could be a major drawback IMO. Downloading movies/streaming services like Netflix etc would eat this up in no time.


----------



## Leo (5 Jul 2012)

cashier said:


> I use a vodafone wifi and it works very well, sometimes there are three laptops working off it at the same time. Not having to pay for the landline is a great bonus. Sometimes Skype doesn't work very well but I don't know if that is the fault of Skype or the wifi.


 
Some providers deliberatly throttle or block VOIP services. Check the T&Cs carefully. Vodafone state you should purchase an add-on to your contract to use VOIP services on mobile broadband packages.


----------



## mathepac (5 Jul 2012)

I installed a little app on my Nokia E63 (Symbian OS). JoikuSpot (€9 once-off payment to the developer) turns you mobile into a WiFi hot-spot. Your phone needs to be network free and JoikuSoft gives instructions for some phones. You then buy a data top-up from your favourite operator and off you go. Very low-cost solution for browsing, email, etc. Your phone is then tethered as a a WiFi "modem" / hot-spot. Certainly not suited to big downloads IME, but that is unlikely to be a limitation of the software.

http://www.joiku.com/

No connection just a happy user.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Jul 2012)

I have a hotshot and my allowence is 15GB - works perfectly - and I use it for Twitter, Facebook, Skype, Netflix etc


----------



## Eithneangela (12 Jul 2012)

Be very careful about your proposed supplier - check the coverage in your area for mobile BB. We are in Wexford, near enough to Gorey, but get dreadful service from Vodafone - even though their coverage map suggests that we should be getting good coverage. It's either down or so weak that you can't open Internet Explorer - at least once a month, sometimes for up to a week at a time. Talk to neighbours/anybody living near you before you sign a contract.


----------



## rf1980 (12 Jul 2012)

I have the O2 hot spot. It's okay not as fast as promised, buy you can watch streaming stuff fine and rte player/4od grand.


----------



## candyman (26 Jul 2012)

Been using the O2 hotshot for a while, mainly as temporary solution really as the 5GB limit will not suit. Find the speeds vary alot, from H to 2G to 3G, often end up walking around the house to get the best signal, obviously the higher in the house the better. Asides from speeds fluctuating, its ok as an temporary option.


----------



## AlbacoreA (26 Jul 2012)

I had the metor one I had patchy reception at home in Dublin, but almost none when travelling around the west.

Its depends on your location entirely, how near a mast etc.


----------



## shoestring (26 Jul 2012)

_I have to say I've had the 15G package for around €20 a month since we moved into our house and we haven't bothered installing a landline. Its surprisingly fast, but you wouldn't want to be watching HD movies online or downloading a couple of movies per week. An added bonus is whenever I am going away for the weekend and I know there is no wifi (my parent's house), I just bring the fob with me and I can avoid using the 3G connection on my phone._


----------



## navanclaire (14 Aug 2012)

*Hotshoe*

Have one of thes not bad, 20 euro for 15 gb. No way of checking usage as you go along. Went over bill a few times ..very steep charges if yo go over the limit. You can check on line but it's a day late updating.... My 20 bill is over 50 this month. They should have an online Usage tracker. Be aware Netflix film can use 1 to 2 gb of your usage / allowance 

Otherwise it is grand

Watch kids on it....check allownance remaining daily !


----------



## poundhound (31 Oct 2012)

I bought the E355 USB WiFi modem also advertised on the OP's link.

When connected to the plug, the signal was weak, however when I connected it to the USB port on my TV, it made a huge difference.

It now fuels 2 phones, an ipad, the TV (wifi enabled smart tv) and my PC.

Not only did I cancel my landline, but all internet connections combined cost me €20 monthly, rather than €20 per device monthly.


----------



## AlbacoreA (31 Oct 2012)

I expect it has a power saving mode when on battery and lowers the signal strength. But and when on external power boosts the signal.


----------



## shigllgetcha (1 Nov 2012)

mathepac said:


> I installed a little app on my Nokia E63 (Symbian OS). JoikuSpot (€9 once-off payment to the developer) turns you mobile into a WiFi hot-spot.


 
Andriod phones have a hotspot option built in which saved me recently


----------



## jellytrident (11 Dec 2012)

*Hotshot and Netflix*

How do you use your hotshot to connect to Netflix??

Jelly


----------



## Rushman (11 Dec 2012)

*O2 hotshot*

I m using the O2 hotshot  it's not bad but I find myself switching rooms for best connection also watching Netflix with it can be expensive !!


----------

